# World Cup 2010 Al Jazeera?



## ant1982 (Oct 4, 2009)

I have been trying to contact Al Jazeera to get their sports channels for the world cup but to no avail. The telephone number I was given by Showtime for Al Jazeera never gets answered neither does the number that has appeared on a similar thread. Their website appears to be pretty useless too, or it might be me of course.

Need to get this sorted in time! Any help much appreciated.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah I'm in the same boat although I have Du. I was going to pay the extra 29 Dhs per month for the Al Jazaeera Sports channels but then I read the World Cup is going to be on an additional channel not included in that package you need to pay more for. According to Time Out, there's going to be an announcement in the next couple of days.


----------



## Dubai1 (Feb 2, 2009)

Guys check ou the article below:

UAE's sluggish demand for World Cup TV cards - Media & Marketing - ArabianBusiness.com

Basically the whole thing is a complete shambles. Al Jazeera have completely failed to communicate their plans out and now they complain that the sales of their cards is slugish!! Their Marketing Director should be sacked - less than a month away and they still haven't confirmed how they plan to deliver their 3D coverage. 

It's laughable.....


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Basically the whole thing is a complete shambles. Al Jazeera have completely failed to communicate their plans out and now they complain that the sales of their cards is slugish!! Their Marketing Director should be sacked - less than a month away and they still haven't confirmed how they plan to deliver their 3D coverage.
> 
> It's laughable.....


good old UAE!


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

I am also trying to get the Aljazeera package for World Cup through dU.
I checked with them (dU) yesterday evening, they advised me to wait a few days as apparently there is still some dispute over rights issues. I subscribed to the standard Aljazeera package for AED29 p.m. as I figure its worth having anyway.
Will advise if I have any update from dU.

Thanks,


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

The words "piss up" and "brewery" come to mind.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Bit of a shambles. With the World Cup starting in less than 3 weeks it"s very difficult to see how they will get the service out to viewers in time. 
I did a search on Aljazeera + World Cup, very interesting results. One article in local press claimed that they had sold less than 130 viewing cards in UAE. With the phenomenal amount of money they must have paid ART for the rights can't see them even getting close to recouping their investment.


----------



## thecork (Apr 20, 2009)

Maybe its just me but VPN + bbc.co.uk/iplayer and itv.com will do just fine, plus you get the luxury of english commentators, even if it is clive tildsley or mark lawrenson.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Vpns are illegal though. So we can not recommend anyone to use such things in the uae.


----------



## thecork (Apr 20, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Vpns are illegal though. So we can not recommend anyone to use such things in the uae.


Vpns are not illegal in the UAE, just blocked like a lot of other things. If that were the case then how would I, and thousands of other workers and companies VPN into their corporate networks from outside the office. All major corporations will use VPN's as a secure method of traffic, they are not just used to watch porn or access UK tv websites, it just happens to be a handy side-effect.


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

And here I am, leaving South Africa just before the world cup starts....


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

If push comes to shove, die hard football fans can still view the matches at the local Grand Cinemas. Came across this handy article on Time Out Dubai whilst researching Al Jazeera (for tennis rather than football). Seems you can catch a match for as little as AED 35 + the cost of popcorn at the local cinema though admittedly AED 35 every time, will soon add up.


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

Anyone hear anything more on Al Jazeera's Sport Package for the World Cup?


----------



## x4xp (May 7, 2010)

Star Max is the distributor for Al Jazeera Sport cards in dubai 

Their phone Number: 04-2218662

You can order or renew your cards by paying through Western Union in the middle east and the card will be delivered to you address by Aramex


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Checked with dU again this evening. Same story "will be ready in 3 to 4 days" Apparently they have all the prices and promo material ready to launch, but still waiting for approval to go ahead and offer the package.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Finally it is availble with du for 299 dirhams du


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks so much Helios! I'm on the phone with them NOW!


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm sure the local hostelry will be glad of my custom, it's within walking distance (less than 2 minutes) so everyone's a winner


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

I had an email from dU also offering the package for AED299, with on-line booking.
I will see how long it takes for them to call me. If nothing by tomorrow I will be straight into their office in Sadaf 7 to follow it up.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## expatfromusa (Jun 15, 2009)

hogrider said:


> I had an email from dU also offering the package for AED299, with on-line booking.
> I will see how long it takes for them to call me. If nothing by tomorrow I will be straight into their office in Sadaf 7 to follow it up.
> 
> Fingers crossed.



I did the online form with Du about noon today and they called me this evening to confirm. As an FYI, it's AED 299 per receiver which seems a bit strange but I'm happy non-the-less. I checked the on-screen guide and the channels are already there JSC +9 (529), JSC +10 (530), and JSC HD (650).

Suprisingly easy and quick process.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

hogrider said:


> I had an email from dU also offering the package for AED299, with on-line booking.
> I will see how long it takes for them to call me. If nothing by tomorrow I will be straight into their office in Sadaf 7 to follow it up.
> 
> Fingers crossed.


I did it over the phone (04 390 5555) and they said it will be activated within 48 hours. :clap2:


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Good news expatfromusa. Weren't there supposed to be 4 additional channels? In the email I had from dU, apart from the channels you mentioned there is another channel called World Cup Channel.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

hogrider said:


> I had an email from dU also offering the package for AED299, with on-line booking.
> I will see how long it takes for them to call me. If nothing by tomorrow I will be straight into their office in Sadaf 7 to follow it up.
> 
> Fingers crossed.


Tried the online booking but yet to hear from them. I guess I will need to go to their office if I don't hear from them by tonight (to be fair I got not one but two emails from them - one saying someone will call me in 48 hours and the other one saying 3 working days. So to say the least, I do not trust them.


----------



## vastmassive (May 16, 2010)

ok, is there any update yet on the state of the World Cup viewing rights? I have the full sports package from DU, this includes Al Jazeera 1,2,+1,+2,+3,+4,+5,+6,+7,+8 and +9. now, will any of these channels show the world Cup? If the answer is no then I feel for the call center employee who will be on the end of the line (when they eventually answer) as I will not be happy at all.

(Won't be the first run in that I have had with DU staff)


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

The channels that will be broadcasting WC are Jazeera +9 and +10


----------



## vastmassive (May 16, 2010)

Helios said:


> The channels that will be broadcasting WC are Jazeera +9 and +10


Thanks for that Helios....... was able to see that I don't have those channels so look out DU!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

vastmassive said:


> Thanks for that Helios....... was able to see that I don't have those channels so look out DU!!!!!!!!!!!


According to the message I had from dU, World Cup will be broadcast on 4 channels
AJS+9
AJS+10
AJS SportsHD
AJS World Cup Channel


----------



## ant1982 (Oct 4, 2009)

Has anyone actually got the Al jazeera sports card working on a Showbox box (recorder one), as (no surprise) I've had conflicting reports from different showtime idiots, some say I just need to put the card in and some say I need a new decoder box altogether! I don't want to cough up for the card and not get the damn thing to work!

Cheers


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

My World Cup channels have been activated on my Du box.

All in all, a quick and painless procedure.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> My World Cup channels have been activated on my Du box.
> 
> All in all, a quick and painless procedure.


Mu dU package has been upgraded with the 4 additional channels also. I didn't get the call from dU as promised in the email from them but the channels were added in 2 days. I agree with gavtek, a pretty good service from dU. I know they get a lot of stick from posters on the forum but to be honest so far I have found their service to be pretty good.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

So far JSC +9 & +10 is all in Arabic. Hope this will switch to English when the tournament starts.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

After one website registration (no response), and two long phone calls (i called, not them) and one week I finally have the world cup package
Yes, the channels are in Arabic, but I was just looking at the channel and I think there is a choice of languages - I haven't tried it. But if you have the same remote as me, then there is a button marked "info". Press on that, and if you scroll right, at the top you can see headings like language, cast etc. So you can change the language. I think it should work (hopefully). I have tried removing subtitles on my movie channels using this but doesn't work (probably the subtitles come with the picture and are not superimposed on the picture)


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Mine were activated after 24 hours, no phone call though.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

rsinner said:


> After one website registration (no response), and two long phone calls (i called, not them) and one week I finally have the world cup package
> Yes, the channels are in Arabic, but I was just looking at the channel and I think there is a choice of languages - I haven't tried it. But if you have the same remote as me, then there is a button marked "info". Press on that, and if you scroll right, at the top you can see headings like language, cast etc. So you can change the language. I think it should work (hopefully). I have tried removing subtitles on my movie channels using this but doesn't work (probably the subtitles come with the picture and are not superimposed on the picture)


The audio options have never worked on my dU STB. I did try again just now and although you can select either Arabic or English in the menu, the language stays Arabic. Basically it needs the secondary audio channel to be broadcast to be available. Hopefully this will be the case once the matches start.


----------



## dannyx (May 26, 2010)

I got an Al Jazeera card from Target Electronics in Satwa, supposed to be an official dealer, still haven't had +9, +10 or the World Cup Channel activated yet. How long does this process take, does anyone know?


----------



## ant1982 (Oct 4, 2009)

dannyx said:


> I got an Al Jazeera card from Target Electronics in Satwa, supposed to be an official dealer, still haven't had +9, +10 or the World Cup Channel activated yet. How long does this process take, does anyone know?


I bought once last night from an Eppco, no +9,+10 or World Cup Channel yet. They assure me it will work within 24hrs! I am not convinced that it will actually work anytime soon!! How long ago did you buy it?

I think the outlet you buy it from has to inform Al Jazeera that they have received payment and what subscription you have bought before it can be activated by Al J. Good luck.


----------



## dannyx (May 26, 2010)

ant1982 said:


> I bought once last night from an Eppco, no +9,+10 or World Cup Channel yet. They assure me it will work within 24hrs! I am not convinced that it will actually work anytime soon!! How long ago did you buy it?
> 
> I think the outlet you buy it from has to inform Al Jazeera that they have received payment and what subscription you have bought before it can be activated by Al J. Good luck.


I bought mine on the 7th, so 3 days ago. In fairness I did buy it quite late in the evening. I spoke to the guy at the shop today and he tells me he is getting a lot of calls about the channels not being activated. As you say, they inform Al Jazeera and AJ have to activate the channels. I think it's just a waiting game. I understand the opening ceremony and the first match are on the satndard AJ channels so you will be able to watch them. As long as it is activated by Saturday I will be okay with it.


----------



## dannyx (May 26, 2010)

It would have been good if someone had thought about it and advertised a bit better and a bit earlier so people could have bought the cards a month or so ago. They could also have activated the cards in advance so there would be no waiting and rushing around. I'm sure they would have made more money if they had.

Maybe that is asking a bit too much.................


----------



## shishkabob (Mar 27, 2009)

At work we were asked to pay Dhs 28000 by DU for a subscription to stream the World Cup from a single decoder to the two plasma screens in the office. We were being lumped together with hotels, bars, shisha cafes etc.....

Surprise surprise when this morning we received an email from our account manager with an offer halving the cost - I can't imagine that there were many takers at the original price. It's a complete rip-off even at the revised price...


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Dubai1 said:


> Guys check ou the article below:
> 
> UAE's sluggish demand for World Cup TV cards - Media & Marketing - ArabianBusiness.com
> 
> ...


Ch699 on my dU box is 3D channel showing 3D previews.
The HD channels on JSC sports looks great. Can't wait for the matches to start.


----------



## Sonnyjimbob (Mar 26, 2010)

Du confirmed my package on June 3rd. The channels did not appear until a few hours ago due to a technical fault. it took 12 calls to find this out. Everytime I called I got a different reason. Terrible customer service, but think its more the systems than the people on the phone. They virtually admitted to me that they knew they were useless. 

finally i have them! the day before kick off, cutting it close Du.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I called Du on 155, confirmed my details and less than 24 hrs later had the channels. To say I was shocked by the unexpected efficiency would be an understatement when I think of how completely useless Du normally are. 
Todays the day!!!


----------



## meri_gadi (Dec 15, 2009)

Omg y is it soo hard to get the Worldcup channels. 

i have showtime with humax box. showtime people gave me a phone number but its always busy. 

Can someone please help me out on this.

number im calling is 042218662.

cheers guys


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

meri_gadi said:


> Omg y is it soo hard to get the Worldcup channels.
> 
> i have showtime with humax box. showtime people gave me a phone number but its always busy.
> 
> ...


I now get my OSN package via dU, but when I used to get Showtime via a Humax STB I used to call 04 3677888 for help.


----------



## GeorgeFCUM (Jun 11, 2010)

Some have having trouble with Al Jazeera. Try googling filmon dot com. If your from UK its great but it does have worlwide TV as well. Costs just over a 100 US dollars for a year but the quality is HD and no buffering, you can view it for free if you download the player to see the quality. BBC and ITV are showing all the football and its a live stream and its not UAE banned. Try it, my Mrs loves it (Big Brother has started). If your laptop has a HD outlet, plug it into your tele.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Anybody else having problems with JSC/dU coverage. My signal on the World Cup (english) channel disappears for long periods at a time. The HD channel is OK but that is Arabic commentary.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Same for me, only HD was working and it was having english audio channel as well.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Helios said:


> Same for me, only HD was working and it was having english audio channel as well.


Helios you mean you are able get english commentary on the HD channel on your dU box? What channel number is that? What about when it goes to the studio? That is an Arabic production so surely Arabic only? Pray tell.


----------



## emiratesliving (Jun 11, 2010)

meri_gadi said:


> Omg y is it soo hard to get the Worldcup channels.
> 
> i have showtime with humax box. showtime people gave me a phone number but its always busy.
> 
> ...


did you manage to get through 04-2218662??
their phones always busy! 
should i take my existing card along with me when i meet them or do they give a new card for jazeera? 

i already have these channels currently but blocked. 


plz pm me if any1 can help!


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Absolutely, Jazeera HD is on channel 598 on my du box and it was the only one working today, it is coming by default with arabic commentary, just press info on your remote, alternate audio then select secondary to get english commentary, however when it goes to studio it is with arabic analysts, it looks like only "world cup" channel that is animated in english.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Helios said:


> Absolutely, Jazeera HD is on channel 598 on my du box and it was the only one working today, it is coming by default with arabic commentary, just press info on your remote, alternate audio then select secondary to get english commentary, however when it goes to studio it is with arabic analysts, it looks like only "world cup" channel that is animated in english.


Thanks for that Helios. Will give it a try later although when I tried this before it didn't work. Here's hoping.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Great, the English commentary on dU HD working fine. Just as well as the English WorldCup channel is forever freezing, breaking n disappearing all together for long periods at a time. The only problem is that my dU box doesn't remember my setting for secondary audio channel n every time I change channel n back again I have to select the English audio again.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

I guess everybody has suffered from all the "technical problems" and acts of "sabotage" that good ol' Aljazeerah are going through. What a joke, and Qatar wants to host the World Cup..........


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I haven't had any problems whatsoever on Du. The screen went blank during the first match but I flicked over to JSC+2 and that had a different stream showing so I missed no more than 5 seconds of the first 5 matches.


----------

